# Morton's neuroma, anyone?



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

I have Morton's neuroma in both feet, but very bad in the right foot. Got them from athletic activities over the years, mainly from running. It is really starting to cramp my style with riding (Western). I guess the stirrup provides just the right amount of contact in the area to trigger the neuroma. Anybody have any advice? Should I get the surgery to remove them? My mother,. who played tennis, had the surgery but says the scar tissue is annoying and somewhat painful. I do wear the thickest socks I can find to pad the area.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Would a different kind of stirrup help? What do you ride in now?
Polymer Comfort Cushioned Trail Stirrups - Horse.com
I've never tried these, but if they supposedly help stop foot numbness maybe they'd help you hurt less? Or even just a different shape of stirrup?

I hope that helps give you some ideas! It may not be too much help but I know it sucks to not be able to ride because of pain


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Morto's as well and had the surgery. I would Highly recommend it. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

I was in one of the nice tack/saddle shops last week and happened to come across stirrup pads that wrap around the stirup and fasten with velcro. The couple of times I've ridden with them they really did help. Seriously thinking about surgery this summer.


----------

